# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Vdiq këngëtari maqedonas Toshe Proeski

## *Babygirl*

Kengetari i njohur maqedonas Toshe Proevski humbi jeten dje ne mengjes ne nje aksident trafiku ne Zgreb te Kroacis. Aksidenti ka ndodhur dje ne oren 6:30 te mengjesit ne afersi te Nova Gradishkes kur jan ndeshur automjet Wolsvagen Tuareg dhe nje kamion. Sipas burimeve te njejte, ne automjet pervec Proevskit i cili ka fjet ne sedilen e pare ka qen dhe menaxherja e tij Lilana Petroviq dhe Gjorgje Gjorgjevsi nga Shkupi i cili ka drejtuar automjetin keta  dy te fundit jan plagos leht kurse Proevski ka vdek ne vend.

----------


## derjansi

sa ma pak sllav aq ma mir ska rensi se ca profesioni ka pas se ne fun te funit gjtih cetnike bahen

----------


## Amor

Toshe ka qene nder vokalet me te mire ballkanas.Dhe shume media boterore po shkruajne se Ballkani ka humbur zerin me te bukur.Dhe shume prej tyre po e quajne engjull sepse ishte shume human dhe ka ndihmuar me koncertet e tij popullin dhe sidomos femijet dhe te varferit.Po te kishte me shume njerez te tille bota do te ishte nje vend me i bukur dhe human.

----------


## *Babygirl*

Amor ke shum te drejte Toshe ka qen shum human dhe ka ornganizuar shum koncerte bamires. Ka qen nder zerat me te mire te Ballkanit.

*Toshe do ngelet gjithmon zeri yt ne zemrat tona*

----------


## *Babygirl*

In Memoriam 1981-2007

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Kengetari i njohur maqedonas Toshe Proevski humbi jeten dje ne mengjes ne nje aksident trafiku ne Zgreb te Kroacis. Aksidenti ka ndodhur dje ne oren 6:30 te mengjesit ne afersi te Nova Gradishkes kur jan ndeshur automjet Wolsvagen Tuareg dhe nje kamion. Sipas burimeve te njejte, ne automjet pervec Proevskit i cili ka fjet ne sedilen e pare ka qen dhe menaxherja e tij Lilana Petroviq dhe Gjorgje Gjorgjevsi nga Shkupi i cili ka drejtuar automjetin keta  dy te fundit jan plagos leht kurse Proevski ka vdek ne vend.




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Po pse moj me tregove?Nuk kam per te fjetur deri ne mengjez nga "dhembja".
Po kujt i rruhet pash besen per kete fare lahperi?

----------


## *Babygirl*

Daja-Goni ne qofte se nuk te ka pelqye dhe nuk te "Rruhet" (Se paske dhe fjalor shum te bukur) je i lutur qe mos te hysh ne kete tem.
Shnet!

----------


## dodoni

> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Po pse moj me tregove?Nuk kam per te fjetur deri ne mengjez nga "dhembja".
> Po kujt i rruhet pash besen per kete fare lahperi?


 :pa dhembe:  U cudita kur e pashe edhe ne ALSAT kete lajm, bile ja kishin kushtuar te pakten nje minute ketij lajmi.  :pa dhembe:  

Te na thote populli, O Zot jep mend aty ku ska.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## *Babygirl*

O Dodoni dhe ju tjeret qe se keni pelqye pse dreqin hyni ne kete tem?
Dini da dalloni ju artin nga rracizmi aman lejeni nje her ne jeten tuaj rracizmin por jo per kete gje kemi mbet ne mbrapa, ai ka qen Maqedonas dhe ka pas shum ze te bukur e ka ndegjua gjith Ballkani dhe ka qen njeri human ka organizuar shum Koncerte Humanitar sidomos per femijet jetim. Po mos te kishte qen kengetar i mire dhe human s'do e kishte permend kush ne te gjitha lajmet e Ballanit ka qen dhe Maqedonia e ka shpall Qytetar nderi.
Nuk e di pse i lodhi gishtat me ju sepse jeni shum rracista.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> U cudita kur e pashe edhe ne ALSAT kete lajm, bile ja kishin kushtuar te pakten nje minute ketij lajmi.  
> 
> Te na thote populli, O Zot jep mend aty ku ska.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Edhe te ne ashtu thot,por duhet shume me dhane,shume, shume,shume.


More une po cuditem qe nuk paskan shpalle edhe dite zije.Edhe nuk pe di ku e paskan njofte kete balosh.Kurre me pare nuk ja paskem ndegju emrin.Po nejse.Siq tha njeri me larte:"Nje sllav me pak".

----------


## princcesha

po more sot eshte shpall dite zije ne maqedoni...

----------


## Daja-GONI

> O Dodoni dhe ju tjeret qe se keni pelqye pse dreqin hyni ne kete tem?
> Dini da dalloni ju artin nga rracizmi aman lejeni nje her ne jeten tuaj rracizmin por jo per kete gje kemi mbet ne mbrapa, ai ka qen Maqedonas dhe ka pas shum ze te bukur e ka ndegjua gjith Ballkani dhe ka qen njeri human ka organizuar shum Koncerte Humanitar sidomos per femijet jetim. Po mos te kishte qen kengetar i mire dhe human s'do e kishte permend kush ne te gjitha lajmet e Ballanit ka qen dhe Maqedonia e ka shpall Qytetar nderi.
> Nuk e di pse i lodhi gishtat me ju sepse jeni shum rracista.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nuk jemi rracista goce.Nuk jemi.Ne vetem se na pengon se nje sllav cofte edhe me ze te bukur,si thua ti,ze vend ne forumin shqiptare.Dhe nje "Jorraciste" sikur ti veq sa nuk e ka shpalle te shejt.
Sot ka vdeke nje aktore i madh i skenes shqiptare,me e udhes kishte qene sikur te mbaje zi per te e jo per nje "Humanitare" maqedonas.
Dhe nuk jam rracist,por nacionalist.


Pershendetje nga Daja

----------


## selina_21

Ngushellime nga ana time.
per ty.............................Toshe Proeski 


Rest in Peace.

S-21

----------


## nike martini

Nuk ka rendesi nese nje jete e ikur ishte jete sllavi, greku, etj, nuk eshte mire te gezohesh per fatkeqesine e tjetrit qofte ky edhe armiku yt me i betuar sepse gjykimi vonon por nuk harron dhe ku i dihet mbase ti mund te kesh fatin e tij, e nuk do ishtwe mire qe dikush te thosh nje me pak!
na vjen keq sepse ai i ka dhwene shume muzikes dhe asaj ballkanase ne vecanti!

----------


## Bl3ri

> rtsp://video2.hrt.hr/WEB/16102007_tose.rm

----------


## Daja-GONI

[QUOTE=nike martini;1726311]Nuk ka rendesi nese nje jete e ikur ishte jete sllavi, greku, etj, nuk eshte mire te gezohesh per fatkeqesine e tjetrit qofte ky edhe armiku yt me i betuar sepse gjykimi vonon por nuk harron dhe ku i dihet mbase ti mund te kesh fatin e tij, e nuk do ishtwe mire qe dikush te thosh nje me pak!
na vjen keq sepse ai i ka dhwene shume muzikes dhe asaj ballkanase ne vecanti! [/QUOTE


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Edhe mua me vie shume "keq",sa qe,lotet "nga shpina" me rrjedhin per kete njeri te "madh"

----------


## RaPSouL

> po more sot eshte shpall dite zije ne maqedoni...


Dje ka qene dite zie.

----------


## bebushja

Ngushellime Familjes

----------


## erindi_al

Ngushllime familjes dhe fansave te tij.

Ishte kengetare i talentuar. Ai u paraqit ne eurovizionin 2004  ku perfaqesoi Maqedonine me kengen 'life is a book'

----------


## geezer

sllavo slllavian romë    ai me pas mujt na kish zhdug

----------

